# A bearing fitment problem.



## guzziworksman (Nov 6, 2020)

So I'm putting my Spaceliner back together...and the front fork bearings won't fit. They'll be fine if I put them in position (see picture), but then the fork stem won't fit through the bearing. OR...if I put the bearings over the stem - they won't settle into the head's race. Evidently, the bearings are moving enough in their race to accommodate either the stem or the head race...but not both. I don't remember any difficulty when I took every






thing apart. Can someone tell me what's going on here? Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2020)

pretty sure those are the wrong bearings


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 6, 2020)

??? I really truly thought they were the right ones. Only mixup, could've been with the chain crank...those seemed to fit just fine. Guess I'll pull those out and give all of them a swapped try. Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 6, 2020)

I agree with rustjunkie. Headset bearings will have many more and smaller balls than those pictured. Those look like they are out of your RB2 hub.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 6, 2020)

yeah, what those guys said.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 6, 2020)

Well...I checked the chain ring bearings...those - the ones already installed - are correct. I didn't goof up there. The bearings I'm having trouble with, won't swap with them. So yeah. Maybe I somehow...careful as I thought I was...installed the wrong bearings in the back hub. So I'll take the hub out and try swapping. For what its worth - the bearings I'm fiddling with are marked Bendix F-5272. And as I type this... I realize the fact that they're marked "Bendix" means they belong in the Bendix hub. Maybe I'm too old to play with this stuff...I'll report back. Thank you, gentlemen.


----------



## 100bikes (Nov 6, 2020)

I don't believe Bendix made headset bearings


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 6, 2020)

This is why I just use loose balls.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 6, 2020)

Ok. The bearings I was trying to put in the head belonged in the hub. And the ones in the hub...fit perfectly in the head. I goofed up when I assembled the hub, and grabbed the wrong bearings. Thanks again, for all the help!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2020)

Ive learned the hard way, always take pics when breaking down.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 7, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Well...I checked the chain ring bearings...those - the ones already installed - are correct. I didn't goof up there. The bearings I'm having trouble with, won't swap with them. So yeah. Maybe I somehow...careful as I thought I was...installed the wrong bearings in the back hub. So I'll take the hub out and try swapping. For what its worth - the bearings I'm fiddling with are marked Bendix F-5272. And as I type this... I realize the fact that they're marked "Bendix" means they belong in the Bendix hub. Maybe I'm too old to play with this stuff...I'll report back. Thank you, gentlemen.




Don't be too hard on yourself, we all screw up once in awhile. And look on the bright side - you will probably never make this same mistake again!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 7, 2020)

We've all been there...trial and error-that is how you learn!


----------



## RustySprockets (Nov 7, 2020)

I saw what you wrote in the other coaster brake thread, so there won't be any scolding.  You know what you did--don't do it again.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanky.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 8, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ive learned the hard way, always take pics when breaking down.



Pictures AND only work on one thing at a time.


----------

